# Help with my iPhone tracked via third party application



## sg1809 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am in a difficult situation at the moment. Someone who I knew a few years ago is tracking my location by "pinging' my iPhone 7. I recently went into an Apple store and they advised me to switch off my location services which worked for a while. The hacker then went on to find my location based on what Wifi network I was connected to. I have been in the Apple store and was told this may be done via the IMEI and they gave me a new phone. However, this is STILL continuing now. Anyone know what application the person is using (attached a image of the proof hacker sent me). Can someone please advise me on how to get this to stop or make my device more secure?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try Settings - Privacy - Location Services - System Services (scroll to bottom to find this) - turn off "Wi-Fi networking."


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I removed the link to the macrumors forum where you are already receiving assistance.


----------

